# "Dad at 13"



## dice (Feb 13, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

>



Source: The Sun

What suprises me the most personally is that they found someone more infertile that Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## da_head (Feb 13, 2009)

what in god's name?! how old is the mother?


----------



## Minox (Feb 13, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> what in god's name?! how old is the mother?


She's 15.

And I still can't believe that he's 13, he looks more like he's 8 or something.


----------



## iamtheWalrus (Feb 13, 2009)

JAYSUS!! That's what he looks like!
How the hell did he do the you know what?
The mother was 15 as far as I know and this is a quote from the kid:
"I hope I'll be a good father even though my Dad stopped my pocket money."
Or something like that.
Editops beaten to the age.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 13, 2009)

What a joker! Suprised he managed to get a boner at that age n knew what to do! Well in I guess? As for the mum....Dirty dirty slag!


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 13, 2009)

SO whats next....weirdest thing I've heard today.


----------



## Prime (Feb 13, 2009)

But yeah, WTF?


----------



## WildWon (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, just.... wow.


----------



## Sanoblue (Feb 13, 2009)

wow freakin ridiculousness this is y im for neutering humans... hill billy bumpkins


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm surprised how healthy the baby looks!


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 13, 2009)

Prime said:
			
		

>



Lol, the babys nearly as big as the dad! By time its 1 the dad's gunna be running scared of it.


----------



## Sanoblue (Feb 13, 2009)

Prime said:
			
		

> But yeah, WTF?



OMG she looks like a crack whore.... and on top o that she should be in jail for raping that poor lil 3 yo boy


----------



## Prophet (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, that seems about right.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually its the boy who could go jail for rape. Regardless of whos older and if she consented, as shes under 15 he's commited statutory rape.


----------



## Shelleeson (Feb 13, 2009)

how long until the next baby arrives?


----------



## cardyology (Feb 13, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Actually its the boy who could go jail for rape. Regardless of whos older and if she consented, as shes under 15 he's commited statutory rape.


I said this at work & everyone jumped on me & said I was wrong.

In the video thats floating about the reporter asks "how will you cope, financially?" and the 13yr old kid replies "what's 'financially'?"


----------



## R2DJ (Feb 13, 2009)

Am I still in planet Earth? 

As far as I can remember, adults make babies. It is wrong and humiliating for little people to make babies.

Damn...


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 13, 2009)

cardyology said:
			
		

> jaxxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well im pretty sure we're both correct.


----------



## kevenka (Feb 13, 2009)

sigh...what a pity, isn't it the older person who is consider raping an underage?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 13, 2009)

How the hell did that 6-year-old produce sperm?


----------



## science (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, I know people who have kids with an age gap larger than 13... wow.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 13, 2009)

That picture is so screwed up, he looks like he's 7 and she looks like she's 20. 


Back to reality, after the novelty wears off he'll probably go back to his normal life and she'll be stuck with it...


----------



## BumFace (Feb 13, 2009)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> That picture is so screwed up, he looks like he's 7 and she looks like she's 20.
> 
> 
> Back to reality, after the novelty wears off he'll probably go back to his normal life and she'll be stuck with it...



thats so true! but i think she looks way older than 20...


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 13, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> What a joker! *Suprised he managed to get a boner at that age* n knew what to do! Well in I guess? As for the mum....Dirty dirty slag!
> QUOTE(Densetsu3000 @ Feb 13 2009, 05:09 PM) How the hell did that 6-year-old produce sperm?



i wonder the same  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and how the fuck did his dick reach her vagina?!! probably he used a ladder


----------



## bobrules (Feb 13, 2009)

She looks like his mom.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Feb 13, 2009)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> That picture is so screwed up, he looks like he's 7 and she looks like she's 20.
> 
> 
> Back to reality, after the novelty wears off he'll probably go back to his normal life and she'll be stuck with it...



ever heard of adoption?

and its idiots like this that are overpopulating the planet.


----------



## Sick Wario (Feb 13, 2009)

amazing! good or bad i don't know, but amazing.
obviously the baby will be cared for by the parents. after all this publicity i don't expect them to put the baby up for adoption.



that's what the kid gets for being a man u supporter

COME ON CITY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sstew (Feb 13, 2009)

Prime said:
			
		

> But yeah, WTF?




What the F$%$?!

How did the 22 year old, not go to jail for raping that poor 9 year old.. >>

Theres no way she's 15. Seriously.


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 13, 2009)

The worst part for me was


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Last night Michaela Aston, of the anti-abortion Christian charity LIFE, said: “We commend these teenagers for their courage in bringing their child into the world.



yeah sure, just encourage more to do it.
ARRRGH.


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 13, 2009)

O_O


----------



## Smuff (Feb 13, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> How the hell did that 6-year-old produce sperm?


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is not unusal in the uk! I know 12 year olds who have had kids.


----------



## Rod (Feb 13, 2009)

So... which one is the father, anyway?


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good for him. Cute baby too.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 13, 2009)

it's like a child giving birth to a child


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I know its always said but I blame Alfie Patten's parents for this. His mother to be exact, she left his father or something like that. It just goes to show what kind of person, and what sort of morals she has, to give permission for him to be plastered all over the front of the UK's biggest "newspaper". Instead of protecting him, from public scrutiny and criticism, she has exposed his sad story to the world (for a healthy sum of money probably). This will obviously not get any positive response from anyone, so shes essentially allowed her sons sad story to be made public to the world, and made him a target of attack and ridicule,  and in the process made his life a lot harder, a lot harder then it already will be. Everyone involved in this should be ashamed of themselves, absolutely everyone.


----------



## Jax (Feb 13, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> it's like a child giving birth to a child



YO DAWG I HERD YOU LIKED KIDS...


----------



## Sstew (Feb 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well I know its always said but I blame Alfie Patten's parents for this. His mother to be exact, she left his father or something like that. It just goes to show what kind of person, and what sort of morals she has, to give permission for him to be plastered all over the front of the UK's biggest "newspaper". Instead of protecting him, from public scrutiny and criticism, she has exposed his sad story to the world (for a healthy sum of money probably). This will obviously not get any positive response from anyone, so shes essentially allowed her sons sad story to be made public to the world, and made him a target of attack and ridicule,  and in the process made his life a lot harder, a lot harder then it already will be. Everyone involved in this should be ashamed of themselves, absolutely everyone.




How can you blame the mother... I mean yes leaving your family is a terrible experience to any child. but that kid should have had the brains to realize that having unprotected sex could lead to a child. It is entirely the children's fault. the 13 year old (who looks 7) and the 15 year old ( who looks way older.)


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow and i felt sorta young having my first at 23!! Though in reality i suppose that is not to bad.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 13, 2009)

Geeze, every time i see this post on the front page, i keep misreading it as Dead At 21. I miss that show.

Sorry, back to the topic at hand.

Under-age, baby-producing, consensual sex.

That's a lot safer.


----------



## Teh Great Michea (Feb 13, 2009)

_and they say Americans are fools...























Stupid Stupid Stupid Stupid Stupid Stupid......GOD FUCKING DAMN IT! It only takes one sperm cell!, to make a baby!


_


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 13, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame the mother for allowing the story to be plastered all over the front page of the Sun. Its not going to make anyones life any easier. And by going on peoples general reaction (which I agree with and is understandable) she has allowed her son, grandson and the childs mother to become figures of ridicule and criticism. I dont blame her for the pregnancy, but she should have known better then exposing the story to the world in such a distasteful and sensationalist way. Obviously she is getting paid for it, the moneys isnt going to Alfie. The way this story has been reported will make everyone who is involved have a harder time dealing with what is in fact a very sad event.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very stupid things to do. Their parents are an idiots not to teach their children properly about responsibilities.


----------



## War (Feb 13, 2009)

Have they done blood tests to see if he really is the father of the child? It all seems a little bit too made-up to me...

Either way, that kid must have gone through puberty pretty damn fast...


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 13, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Have they done blood tests to see if he really is the father of the child? It all seems a little bit too made-up to me...




You know what .. this was my thoughts too  TEST HIM! .... (If hes even old enough to produce anything that's not deemed peeing his pants like a little kid that age does!) 


Sure ITS POSSIBLE that she IS the MOTHER of this child .. its DOUBTFUL that the 13 yr old is the FATHER ...my guess is that she did the deed with someone older ..maby his dad/brother/uncle and declared the 13 yr old as the Father to avoid whoever going to jail/prison for rape .... they then SOLD the story to the paper! 

the 13yr old prolly played doctors and nurses with her and put a lolly stick in her bellybutton with sunflower seeds on or some crap  ...and put a seed in her belly like little kids think how its done!

C'mon you Brits its the SUN newspaper for flipping heck sake!!! .... they make up loads of crap to sell papers and the SUN is one of the worst tabloid papers for doing crap like this and jumping on nonsense story's to make a headline news!

they probably gave the family a crap load of cash and said JUST GO WITH THIS STORY! and you will get famous and richer!


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 13, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> the 13yr old prolly played doctors and nurses with her and put a lolly stick in her bellybutton with sunflower seeds on or some crap  ...and put a seed in her belly like little kids think how its done!


YOU MEAN THAT'S NOT HOW IT'S DONE?


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 13, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




did you not learn anything in Sex Ed? ... they come from under bushes if your lowerclass or the stork brings them if your middleclass if your upperclass or famous you get someone else to have it for you!!!


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 14, 2009)

I read stories of 5-9 year olds being pregnant NOT COOL!!!!!  This isn't even bad compared to those but this story is kind of funny in a cynical way.

Look up the list of youngest birth mothers on wikipedia


----------



## Defiance (Feb 14, 2009)

There's a kid that goes to my school and he got some girl a grade ahead of him get pregnant when he was in 7th grade.  (This was a few years back.)

These kids really need some common sense.  >.>


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 14, 2009)

why would she have sex with that boy
wtf
what kind of world is this
and i agree blood test


----------



## R2DJ (Feb 14, 2009)

_The shy lad, whose voice has not yet broken, said: “I thought it would be good to have a baby. _

Shyeah whatever...

I wish them the best but I really feel sorry for this lad. Not a good way to end childhood.


----------



## JPH (Feb 14, 2009)

_Awesome_.
You can't blame the kid, that's a fine piece of cucci he was tappin'.



Bahahaha, sorry but this is ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to them, though, tough road ahead of 'em.


----------



## Sharpz (Feb 14, 2009)

jph said:
			
		

> _Awesome_.
> You can't blame the kid, that's a fine piece of cucci he was tappin'.
> 
> 
> ...



You have a weird taste in women.


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 14, 2009)

This is nothing. In my school, a girl in year 9 (14) was knocked up by an 11 year old. She had to leave the school because of the humiliation of getting an abortion.


----------



## JPH (Feb 14, 2009)

Sharpz said:
			
		

> jph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twas a joke lawl
I do feel sorry for her..of all the chicks he could of knocked up.

tsk tsk, kids these days


----------



## pieman202 (Feb 14, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> This is not unusal in the uk! I know 12 year olds who have had kids.


didn't they say he's the youngest uk father? and in aus they said he was 12 on the news o_o guess it was wrong xD or i misheard wrong


----------



## Gman 101 (Feb 14, 2009)

pieman202 said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't this happen ALL the time in country towns in Australia? I know that they have loads of child care facilities out in the country because of the insane rate of teenage pregnancies.

To me, this article isn't too much... I remember seeing on Today Tonight about some 13 year old kid who had a baby with a 21 year old woman.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 14, 2009)

O.o They played too much Scrabble!






Thats what they did right?




Right?!?!


----------



## Anakir (Feb 14, 2009)

bobrules said:
			
		

> She looks like his mom.
> 
> I actually thought she was his mom before I found out she's the girlfrend. :\
> 
> ...



LOL. Just lol..


----------



## Licardo7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nnnnooooo this is how it's done:


----------



## Isaiah (Feb 14, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> How the hell did that 6-year-old produce sperm?


Exactly! I was like W....T....F....


----------



## Lubbo (Feb 14, 2009)

BumFace said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i totally agree that chick isnt 15 shes at least in 20s and that kid hes like 10


----------



## dice (Feb 14, 2009)

You have to remember that it takes 9 months for birth, so it was likely that the boy was actually 12 when they had sex.


----------



## Raika (Feb 14, 2009)

How could such a small dick produce so much sperm?


----------



## anandjones (Feb 14, 2009)

Things exist such as Testosterone powder etc.


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 14, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> You have to remember that it takes 9 months for birth, so it was likely that the boy was actually 12 when they had sex.


I had forgotten that. I just want to see the girls reason for wanting to sleep with a 12 year old.


----------



## enarky (Feb 14, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly how I feel about this story. People involved  should be ashamed of themselves for bringing it into the public in such a way. These children will never be able to live a normal life, that stigma will stick forever.


----------



## fateastray (Feb 14, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's not quite the looker, she's a beast, she'd take anything. WTF was wrong with the kid though. And the baby. "My dad is only 13 years older than me" that's some f'ed up sh*t right there!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2009)

....messed up. Just messed up.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 14, 2009)

This is just sick, friggin' sick. The baby should be taken away by Social Services to save him the shame of growing up in a family like that. And that girl should be charged with statutory rape. She's obviously not mature enough to raise a baby if she thought that having unprotected sex with a 12 year old boy was a good idea.

[email protected]: I guess you don't know how the male body works. The size of the penis has nothing to do with the amount of semen produced.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 14, 2009)

Another story: She probably raped him, not expecting that a 12 year old can get her pregnant.

It's kind of sad that I have a brother with an age gap greater than this dad-son.


----------



## ianz (Feb 14, 2009)

Its those damn music channels with those rappers teaching our kids to fock the ho's and bitches.

Wait I know its the internet and video games.

once we bann those 3 things the whole thing will go away!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 14, 2009)

sanoblue said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not rape at all. They made a choice. Its the parents who is responsible and they should be punished.. Not those teenagers. Now, look at them.. They are not happy. Stupid parents.. Very stupid parents!


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 14, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> That's not rape at all. They made a choice. Its the parents who is responsible and they should be punished.. Not those teenagers. Now, look at them.. They are not happy. Stupid parents.. Very stupid parents!



As I said, it's called statutory rape. Not raping per se, but still legal raping.


----------



## Little (Feb 14, 2009)

The boy does just seem so small and meh. Can't see why a year 10 would be "dating" a year 8?? (assuming they were boyfriend/girlfriend before having sex) I can fully believe that a 15 year old girl got pregnant.... its a common occurrence. Its just that the boy looks sooo young. You can't see how they'd want to be a couple... well maybe him to her, but her to him?

You know this story would barely have hit the news if he looked normal for his age.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 14, 2009)

this is the future of the world.


----------



## Lametta (Feb 14, 2009)

The word "condom" is still unknown for the new generations...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's sick.


----------



## john25usa (Feb 14, 2009)

it was on the news in aus last night. cant beleive anyone would have a baby so young, and how will the baby grow up when her parents are in their teens?


----------



## xanth (Feb 14, 2009)

A lot of you guys are saying stuff like "OMG she looks 20" or older, and I don't see it. She looks pretty young to me. Not as young as the boy, but definitely has an undeveloped face.

This update was in the Daily Mail today. To sum it up, the boy's 19 year old sister apparently also had a baby at 13, so I'm going to put the blame on poor parenting on the boy's side. Should've been told about condoms. I do think that the baby needs to be placed with a foster family though, for both it and its parents health and well-being.

Kids know about sex. Especially kids with older siblings or access to the internet. I found it unbelievable in high school when I would read news stories about middle-schoolers having sex, but then I was somewhat scared of even just asking girls out until the end of high school, so just the act of having sex seemed impossible to me, much less believe that kids 4 years younger than me were having it.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't believe this its ridiculous T_T


----------



## Talaria (Feb 15, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> cardyology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Statutory Rape is used when an individual (regardless of gender) has sexual relations with an individual not old enough to legally consent to the sexual act. Because they are of both underage and of similar age it cannot be classified as Statutory rape and will not be taken to court. If it were to, most probably it will play out the 15 year girl who should've known better exploited the 13 year old boy for sexual favours.


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 15, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> In the video thats floating about the reporter asks "how will you cope, financially?" and the 13yr old kid replies *"what's 'financially'?"*



That's one dumbass kid.


----------



## Orc (Feb 15, 2009)

Jax said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 15, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 15, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell is the black guy in the background lol


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 15, 2009)

The chick reminds me of Gozu from the new Shippuuden fillers.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 15, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't even go there. You know damn well she's freakier.


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 15, 2009)

If you didn't tell me how old that kid is, I might say that this photo here:





from left to right: 
8 year old boy, his brother/sister, his sister, 18 or something

I mean, jayses, HE'S TOO YOUNG! FOR CHRIST'S SAKE!!!

BortzANATOR, I believe that cool guy in the background is Xzibit, in Pimp My Ride US

After this word: I'm speechless, add to that I read that the youngest father is not this kid, it was a 12 year old kid, how the fuck can it happen? I never thought an 11/12 thinking about and actually do sex


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 15, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Orc solved the mystery, Xzibit is the baby's daddy!


----------



## kikuchiyo (Feb 15, 2009)

where the hell were these women when I was 13?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 15, 2009)

kikuchiyo said:
			
		

> where the hell were these women when I was 13?



Giving birth somewhere one would assume!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> kikuchiyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh gawd.


----------



## xanth (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG I didn't believe it could happen...

BUT THIS JUST GOT SO MUCH MORE WEIRDER

According to this site, up to EIGHT other teenage boys of various ages are claiming that they might be the father...and one of them wants a DNA test on the baby to prove that he IS the father.

This has crossed the line into Jerry Springer.


----------



## Javacat (Feb 15, 2009)

hahahahahaha... I just lol'd all the way through reading that! The unworking class are always good for a laugh when they aren't stabbing people.


----------



## Advi (Feb 15, 2009)

xanth said:
			
		

> OMG I didn't believe it could happen...
> 
> BUT THIS JUST GOT SO MUCH MORE WEIRDER
> 
> ...


forget the DNA test, I'd just give him the brat


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 16, 2009)

xanth said:
			
		

> OMG I didn't believe it could happen...
> 
> BUT THIS JUST GOT SO MUCH MORE WEIRDER
> 
> ...


Holy Shit. This girl should go to jail


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 16, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow just wow
15 and already sleeping around like the town whore
did she do it to collet the UK's version of social welfare?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Calm down, people. You shouldn't get involved in their life. Leave them alone. What they did was wrong but that's not your problem. Let them go and mind your business and enjoy GBATEMP instead.


----------



## JPH (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm sure it's great for that kid to know all of his mate's have slept with his baby mama.


----------



## cornaljoe (Feb 16, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems she is what you would call "A Practice Girl"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  On a serious note this new generation is so fucked its not even funny.  When I was 13 I was trading pokemon cards not thinking about sex.  Now practically everyone 12-14 are talking about sex and sexual experiences like its normal.  And they do it in public places without caring who can hear.  One would think they are just making things up but some of is too specific to be made up.


----------



## yikkyon (Feb 16, 2009)

Soooo this 15 year-old girl did like 10 different guys....
But a 13 year-old who looks like he's in 4th grade is the father...
1) This kid's wang size is probably 1 inches or something... How can THAT be the dad?!
2) Who would even do a girl as UGLY as THAT!? (she looks like a 30 year-old!!!)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 16, 2009)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> Soooo this 15 year-old girl did like 10 different guys....
> But a 13 year-old who looks like he's in 4th grade is the father...
> 1) This kid's wang size is probably 1 inches or something... How can THAT be the dad?!
> 2) Who would even do a girl as UGLY as THAT!? (she looks like a 30 year-old!!!)



1) The wang size doesnt matter at any age. Some of the 13 years old boy's wang can be bigger than you because I was one of them, jeez. Come on!

2) That's not very nice of you. Be nice. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Advi (Feb 16, 2009)

I guess even kids need a good hoe once in a while.


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 16, 2009)

Horny 13 yos will do anyone who will open their legs for em.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 16, 2009)

What's wrong with you people ? Why make fun of them ? You people are cruel, man!


----------



## yikkyon (Feb 16, 2009)

I blame the BAD Rap "music" for this....
Most of the bad ones always talk about doing whores like a donkey or something like that.
The good ones seem to be about other things like pursuing life's dream's





BTW At age 13, kids should be doing GBATemp! At least I am right now...


----------



## euphemism (Feb 16, 2009)

I think everybody's perspective is a bit distorted, I myself am turning fifteen soon and as far as I can remember 13 year olds can have developed bodies, myself having been one of them. Alfie; not so much. What amazes me personally is someone not being educated enough to know what the word _financially_ means.


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 16, 2009)

euphemism said:
			
		

> What amazes me personally is someone not being educated enough to know what the word _financially_ means.


My thoughts exactly. How the fuck does a thirteen year old not know what financially means? He must be really stupid.


----------



## xanth (Feb 16, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> What's wrong with you people ? Why make fun of them ? You people are cruel, man!



People tend to get all schadenfreude over stuff like this, especially on the net (where've you been?). It's nothing personal, more like "WTF...how does this even happen" kind of thing. In any case, I'm sure that if someone here actually had to do something about this, they'd probably try to help out.

That said, apparently none of us are in a position to help/teach some sense to the kids in question, so all we're left to do is marvel at all the stupid that seems to be floating around.

Also, while we're blaming things that those kids today are into, I don't remember Harry Potter ever using the word "financially." Bet the kid knows what a "horcrux" is though.


----------



## pieman202 (Feb 16, 2009)

i heard on the news he wants a dna test to prove he's the real dad


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 16, 2009)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> I blame the BAD Rap "music" for this....
> Most of the bad ones always talk about doing whores like a donkey or something like that.
> The good ones seem to be about other things like pursuing life's dream's


I blame bratz.


----------



## enarky (Feb 16, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I blame bratz.


I blame garbage like "Imagine, Babyz".


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 16, 2009)

pieman202 said:
			
		

> i heard on the news he wants a dna test to prove he's the real dad



http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20090216/tuk-da...on-45dbed5.html


----------



## Wilson735 (Feb 17, 2009)

WTF


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 17, 2009)

Heres another image of the happy "family" together. Amazingly this one manages to make the boy look even younger and the girl even older.






They really should try turning on those pads though.


----------



## Rigle (Feb 17, 2009)

poor family...


----------



## Tanas (Feb 17, 2009)

Alfi Patten, the 13 year old father has joined 'Fathers for Justice'.
In an interview he said "it made sense as I already have a Spiderman outfit"


----------



## Law (Feb 17, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Heres another image of the happy "family" together. Amazingly this one manages to make the boy look even younger and the girl even older.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first thought after reading that was "Bullshit", but after thinking about it a bit more it could actually be true.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 18, 2009)

That pic is fake and either they were handed controllers and posed for publicity or money, then there's the fact that the pic could also have been professionally edited with Photoshop or something more advanced.


----------



## choji (Feb 18, 2009)

_Children's Secretary Ed Balls told Sky News on Friday the situation involving the two teenagers was "awful"._ - taken from http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20090216/tuk-da...on-45dbed5.html


----------



## enarky (Feb 18, 2009)

Come oooon, GBATemp censors take it a bit too far, IMHO. What was it in my post here that had to be removed while the post I quoted is still there? Even that completely stupid one that started it that blames rap music is still there. I mean, the DS game (!) I linked to is even on-topic!

Please review this edit and _at least_ tell me in a PM what was wrong there to be called "CRAP". 'Cause I don't get it. There are a lot more WTF-worthy posts on this forum that don't get edited and called "CRAP".


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 18, 2009)

enarky said:
			
		

> Come oooon, GBATemp censors take it a bit too far, IMHO. What was it in my post here that had to be removed while the post I quoted is still there? Even that completely stupid one that started it that blames rap music is still there. I mean, the DS game (!) I linked to is even on-topic!
> 
> Please review this edit and _at least_ tell me in a PM what was wrong there to be called "CRAP". 'Cause I don't get it. There are a lot more WTF-worthy posts on this forum that don't get edited and called "CRAP".


Changed the reason, keep EoF stuff to EoF.

If something is reported (like your post was), I take a look and decided whether it was worth deleting, it was to me so I deleted it.  As for the other stuff, can't see and edit everything can we?  If you see something report it, simple as that.

Back on topic.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 18, 2009)

THe real photo. It actually is about a Croatian family and they happen to be 2 users of the forums.







Pic was provided by the female on the right best known as p1ngy.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 18, 2009)

On some of the UK tabloids today it says 8 other people are also claiming to be the childs father.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 18, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> On some of the UK tabloids today it says 8 other people are also claiming to be the childs father.


Either she doesn't know how to say no, or they're trying to get some cash just from knowing her.

Hard to know with this country nowadays.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 18, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a joke


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 18, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*runs to get in line*


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

I read that she claims she lost her virginity to Alfie, and that she hasnt had sex with anyone else. Also they apparently only did it once. So yeah based on that Im pretty convinced shes a massive liar.


----------



## Shelleeson (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, i don't mean to sound horrible but she really reminds me of waynetta slob

www.bbc.co.uk/cult/ilove/years/1990/gallery/harry.shtml


----------



## Wii-Nis (Feb 18, 2009)

hey for us jews, you're an adult at 13...of course most adults shouldnt breed like the Bush family, but thats neither here nor there...


----------



## RC-1039 (Feb 18, 2009)

tht is sick. The kid looks 7.  As 4 dad being scared of 1yr old son...









those is scary babies


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 18, 2009)

I heard that Alfie was now joining "Fathers for Justice" when questioned of his reasons for joining he answered  ...






Spoiler



"It just seemed like a logical step ... As I already have a SPIDERMAN OUTFIT!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(note you would need to of watched or read UK news a lot to get this joke)


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Feb 18, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> What a joker! Suprised he managed to get a boner at that age n knew what to do! Well in I guess? As for the mum....Dirty dirty slag!



Lol, actually I was wondering that too. Don't they have a sex-ed class in Britain?


----------



## Law (Feb 18, 2009)

Dr.Stiles said:
			
		

> jaxxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It pretty much comprises of "Sex makes babies", "Sex is an okay thing to do at a young age", and "Don't forget to use a condom".

I hear not all schools teach the third bit, though.


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Feb 18, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Dr.Stiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, And all of them have a DNA test and if they're not really the father and that KID is the father, they'll be like! OMG! THAT'S MY CHILD! And then they chuck a tantrum. Lol, what a slut by the way...


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

The UK has the highest rate of teenage pregnancy in Europe doesn't it? 

And sex ed wont make a difference, these sort of people know exactly what they are doing, and what the outcome may be, but simply couldnt care less.


----------



## Law (Feb 18, 2009)

Dr.Stiles said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much just hit the nail on the head there, p1ngy.

/GreatBritain/ - Sex, Money, Drugs & Booze.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 18, 2009)

All I can say is:
This is how we get those horrible shows like Judge Judy and Jerry Springer...


----------



## dice (Feb 18, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> All I can say is:
> This is how we get those horrible shows like Judge Judy and Jerry Springer...



You mean Jeremy Kyle


----------



## xanth (Feb 19, 2009)

Dr.Stiles said:
			
		

> Lol... how weird. Well, I don't think they used a condom though? Otherwise... they wouldn't have the baby...



I believe that in one of the articles I read, the girl was apparently on birth control (at least her mother was getting her to act a _little_ responsible), but she had lost it and stopped taking it. In any case, no birth control is 100% anyway, even condoms if something's gone wrong.

But yeah, I doubt they would've bothered to try to get their hands on some condoms. There's usually a minimum age for buying them, and embarrassment tends to stop a lot of kids from even bothering to try.

What I will say for Britain is that at least your government (in theory) funds comprehensive sex-education. For the past eight years, the US has refused federal funding to any sex-ed program that offers information about any alternative besides abstinence, something Obama still hasn't done anything about yet, I believe.


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.smh.com.au/world/13yearold-fath...90219-8bq0.html

They sold the story without even asking... what horrible parents. And this is really messed up. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-11...lay-truant.html 

All those other kids are such attention seekers, and that 14 year old kid named Tyler... He doesn't want to be the dad huh? Then WHY did he even CLAIM HE SLEPT WITH HER... If the baby ends up in his custody, It's HIS fault!

And that poor 13 year old kid... He must be broken up.. AND IT'S THE STUPID ********* PARENTS FAULT THAT HE'S LIKE THAT! THEY DON'T HAVE ANY CONSIDERATION OF THEIR CHILDREN WHATSOEVER! THEY SHOULD GO CONTACT THEIR LOCAL PEDIATRICIAN! 

**** *** ***** ****** ****  **** ************ **** **** **** ****


f*** i*** ************** *** ***** ****** **** ****** ****** ****** *** **** ****** **** ********* ***** ***** ***** ****** **** ****

You ***** ****es you have no ******* Idea what is right for your ******** son. Go drown in a ***** you ****** ****!

********************************************************************************
***************************


----------



## Javacat (Feb 19, 2009)

xanth said:
			
		

> I believe that in one of the articles I read, the girl was apparently on birth control (at least her mother was getting her to act a _little_ responsible), but she had lost it and stopped taking it.


I've heard that she was claiming that she was a virgin taking birth control and it just didn't happen to work.

[rant]
I'm gonna sound like a bit of a snob, but the families they are from are the sort that take zero responsibility for anything, will never work and will be claiming benefits and leeching from society all of their life. They are pretty much the scum of society and they are ever increasing, with each generation starting breeding by the time they reach 13 to 15 years old. This is happening all the time and only made the headlines because the boy looks sooooo young.
[/rant]



PS, her boobs look bigger than alfies head in that last pic of them playin with teh playstationz


----------



## Law (Feb 19, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't sound like a snob, people like that are disgusting, and something really needs to be done about them.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2009)

Javacat said:
			
		

> I've heard that she was claiming that she was a virgin taking birth control and it just didn't happen to work.



Hey you never know, the baby could be Jesus Christ returning to earth! If this girl turns out to be the Holy virgin mother of our saviour a lot of people on this forum, including me, are going to be in trouble.


----------



## xanth (Feb 19, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Hey you never know, the baby could be Jesus Christ returning to earth! If this girl turns out to be the Holy virgin mother of our saviour a lot of people on this forum, including me, are going to be in trouble.



I think it's been well established at this point that she's not a virgin...


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 20, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Javacat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Really p1ngy? come on. 

I was thinking that she was just lonely and had no one her own age to go to They would KNOW better. 

And DSTTMAN, Get back to the EoF!


----------



## Tanas (Feb 20, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Javacat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah another little bastard born to a hoe.


----------



## Razorwing (Feb 20, 2009)

What annoys me most about this story is the report I heard the other day that they are going to make about half a million quid out of this by selling their story to newspapers etc. So by breaking the law by having under age sex etc. etc. they are effectively set up for life.


----------



## Law (Feb 20, 2009)

Razorwing said:
			
		

> What annoys me most about this story is the report I heard the other day that they are going to make about half a million quid out of this by selling their story to newspapers etc. So by breaking the law by having under age sex etc. etc. they are effectively set up for life.



It was probably the plan all along.


----------



## Chanser (Feb 20, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Jeremy Kyle, he's like gods gift to chavs.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Razorwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keikaku Dori.


----------



## dice (Mar 26, 2009)

DNA RESULTS ARE IN!!


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 26, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> DNA RESULTS ARE IN!!



Is it bad if I'm laughing my ass off? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor little guy, though.


----------



## Dack (Mar 26, 2009)

Well not exactly...the Daily Mirror link doesn't work and given :http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2...15875-21135044/ they would be very stupid to publish it.


----------



## Swifty69 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank god for that.

Seriously Alfie looks like he hasn't even hit puberty yet (he more than likely hasnt) so it was a mockery to claim him as the father.


----------

